# Anyone tried Compaq Presario X1000?

## Miles in Michigan

I've just about decided to get a Compaq X1000, but haven't found any info on the web about anyone using linux on it.

I took a Knoppix cd to Best Buy today, and it booted right up into X.  The touchpad and audio worked, too.  Even the region on the right side of the touchpad that emulates a scrollwheel worked perfectly in a terminal window.

The 10/100 network is a realtek 8139, so that shouldn't be a problem.  The 802.11b is an intel chip, and at least showed up in /proc/pci, but I didn't test it.

Anyone have one of these, or know what else works or doesn't work?  Or, have any advice on what I should test at the store?  It's got USB 2.0, firewire, and the one I will get will have bluetooth (the display model didn't).  It's also got a ATI Radeon Mobility 9200, and a DVD/CDRW drive.  Of course I'd like to have all the power management, suspend to disk/ram, and battery/temperature monitoring stuff working, as well.

Any info or advice would be great.

Thanks,

Miles

----------

## ginji

by the looks of it is fairly well supported by linux. 

USB 2 drivers are in the stable kernel but are classed as experimental. dunno if they work. I have no idea about the wireless card, maybe someone else can answer that? Bluetooth is supported by the kernel. I'm not completly sure about the dvd/cdrw combo drive but i'd hazard a guess that it will work. You can install the ATI drivers for the gfx card although there have been some problems with them (Look in the games forum for some) As for the rest they should be no problem

----------

## Miles in Michigan

I ordered a x1000 yesterday.  Here's the specs:

1.4GHz Pentium-M

64MB Radeon 9200

40GB 4200rpm HD

DVD-CDRW

15.4" 1680x1050 screen

128MB DDR (with an open SODIMM slot for another 512MB from newegg  :Wink: )

802.11b

bluetooth

1x1394

3xUSB 2.0

Total was $1518 before coupons and rebates.

coupon code SV8248 will get you 10% off.  If you use the Academic program, you get another 5% off.  There's also a $100 mail in rebate, so my total will be $1200, and then $70 for 512MB more memory.

I'll post back in a few weeks and say how the gentoo install went.

Thanks,

Miles

----------

## kcsduke

I just ordered an X1000. I can't believe what an incredible deal this laptop is!

I got:

Intel Pentium-M 1.6GHz

MS XP Home Operating System (I had too...)

MS Works/Money/Encarta (I had too....)

15.4" WUXGA+ (1920 x 1200)

128MB DDR SDRAM

64MB ATI Mobility Radeon 9200

60GB 5400RPM HDD

DVD/CDRW Drive

802.11b WiFi WLAN

Bluetooth

Three-year express repair

Free shipping

After 5% student discount, 10% off coupon, 2% off thru Fatwallet.com (hopefully I did it right), and $100 rebate, it will come to $1741.69.  The coupon that Miles mentioned was supposed to expire 17 July, so I used coupon code SV7095, which is good till 1 August (http://www.xpbargains.com/st_deals.php/HP_Shopping_coupons.htm).

I'm going to order 512MB RAM from Crucial (clicking on the ad on the main Gentoo page of course) and I will probably get the USB floppy drive, which is supposedly free after rebate.

Anyone interested in learning more about the laptop should head to http://www.x1000forums.com.  They have pictures here: 

http://www.x1000forums.com/viewtopic.php?t=59 (taken by owner) and http://www.x1000forums.com/viewtopic.php?t=12 (taken by hp).  The reference manual can be found here: ftp://ftp.compaq.com/pub/supportinformation/consumerdocs/InTheBox/311245-001.pdf.  Note that some of the HP pictures are actually of the nx7000, which the business version of the X1000.

All reviews (C|NET etc.) I've seen have been very positive and the people who've received their machines or checked them out at local stores say they're very nice (great screen and keyboard, very solid construction).  It's a pretty sexy machine and relatively slim and light for it's class: 14.06 X 10 X 1.24 inches and 6.5 lbs.  It also has 4.5 hr battery life.  It's performance is good too.  If you check out the C|NET review, note that they pitted a 4200rpm X1000 against 2 5400rpm laptops, which isn't quite fair, but the X1000 did well nonetheless.

I can't wait to wipe all remnants of Microsoft OS/Software and get Gentoo Linux running on it!

Like Miles, I'll post back with more details after I receive the X1000 and I'll probably try to put up a Gentoo howto somewhere.

If you're looking for a new laptop, definitely check it out.  But maybe wait a few days to order so you don't delay mine   :Wink: .

----------

## sukhjeet

I've got an X1000 and have installed Gentoo and FreeBSD 5.1.  My page is at www.batth.net/x1000 .  I'm currently in the early stages, but I'll be posting more info there as I get more stuff working.

----------

## Attitude

One of the things I am most worried about it getting X running on the x1000. BTW I have had mine 29 hours.

----------

## kcsduke

 *Attitude wrote:*   

> One of the things I am most worried about it getting X running on the x1000. BTW I have had mine 29 hours.

 

Go to www.x1000forums.com and read the Linux Forum.  From there it shouldn't be hard.  People (myself included) initially had trouble getting X going on the WUXGA screen, but people have now had it working for a while.  Just check out the XF86Configs that have been posted.  On the other screens I think X will work with the autoconfiguration utilities.

----------

## DaFire

i have the nx7000 (same as x1000) and got a working x configuration by using xf86cfg .. it also used the correct resolution of 1680x1080

----------

## Attitude

Has any one had anyluck with the built in wireless yet?

----------

## DaFire

 *Attitude wrote:*   

> Has any one had anyluck with the built in wireless yet?

 

there are no drivers avaible for that yet. (expected next year afaik)

If I need wlan I start windows and then gentoo in vmware to be online wireless

----------

## Sefthuko

First, let me just say that everything except the wireless card works (I haven't tested the modem yet, but it seems standard enough).

Everything installed without a hitch, and I've got a 2.6.0-test9 kernel running.  I can play DVDs smoothly with mplayer, run 3ddesk...  (this one has a mobility 7500, so the more spiffy 9200 users may have problems)

However...  and this could be the kernel's fault...  I experience daily lockups, maybe in the span of 30 minutes to an hour, in which I can ping the laptop, but I can't ssh.  It locks up in both console and in X, and I haven't been able to narrow the problem down.  I just know it's not the preemptible kernel stuff or the acpi, since I have tried disabling and enabling those in the kernel.  But when it does run... man... it's nice  :Smile:   Any ideas on what could cause the lockup?

Right now I'm bootstrapping the system again.  This time, however, I'm taking out the more severe cflags (from that one site with the safe and aggressive cflags listings, I can never remember what it's called).  And if that doesn't work, back to 2.4.22 I go...

However, I do recommend this to anybody with the cash to buy it.  The 2.4.20 kernel in the LiveCD ran stably, so I compiled everything in the LiveCD environment.

----------

## Sn1PeR

this should help:  http://www.x1000forums.com/

They have a Linux on the x1000 forum   :Cool: 

----------

